# Msi Ge60 2 PC Apache (850m) Bios auf rufen?



## S0ckel (13. März 2015)

Guten Abend,
Ich wollte bei meinem Ge60 ins Bios, um dort Nvidea Optimus zu deaktivieren und dann mit dem Intel Graphics Adapter zu booten... Aber wie komme ich denn in das Bios?
(https://communities.intel.com/mobil...e-content?content=/api/core/v3/contents/28065 Das ist dass, was ich nicht hin bekomme, bin nur bis zum deinstallieren der Treiber gekommen...)
MFG,
S0ckel


----------



## DOKTOR_IGNORANT (13. März 2015)

Hi S0ckel

BIOS aufrufen: so geht’s - CHIP


----------



## DKK007 (14. März 2015)

Teilweise gibt es auch eine extra Recovery-Taste mit der man ins Bios kommt. 
Ging mir mit dem Notebook von meinem Bruder auch so, und ich hatte darauf gewartet, dass beim Start die Taste angezeigt wird.


----------



## iTzZent (14. März 2015)

Wie bei jedem MSI Notebook geht es mit der "entf." Taste.

Optimus kannst du nicht deaktivieren. Abgesehen davon bootest du schon von der Intel Karte, denn die Nvidia Karte wird nu aktiviert, wenn sie benötigt wird. Dann ändert sich auch die Farbe des Powerbuttons.


----------

